# Cat cooking with a coffee maker. Or "City Rabbet"YUMMM



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

At last a realist recipe for WTSHTF Going to be some starving city people. Cat is the other white meat.
Some guy at the corner selling BBQ Rabbet on a stick. Or a nice hot cup of rabbet stew.
That could happen.

How to cook a cat with your coffee maker | Coffee Machine Cuisine

I just found a huge mistake in this video. 
Everyone knows cats go with white wine not red.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Or if you have no electric use a aluminum camp fire coffee pot and some charcoal biscuits.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stick to the Guinea pigs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That article ties right in with one of my fav cookbooks, "101 ways to WOK your dog"


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I really don't like onions, but other then that it looks like a tasty recipe, my dogs would probably even like it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

By the time I am that hungry I doubt I will have limes, pimentos, and coconut milk.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> By the time I am that hungry I doubt I will have limes, pimentos, and coconut milk.


I'm with you, . . . .

I'm thinking by then it will be "cat on a stick" or not at all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Tabby snacks


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I get a Kit Cat and a hot coffee to go?


----------

